# Mud Muckers Oct. 25-27



## xmr650 (Jul 17, 2013)

Anyone else going? lets get a big group and ride


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

We will cheerfully be rollin coal to the muckers bro! :rockn:


----------



## xmr650 (Jul 17, 2013)

**** we the ;only 2 goin yall must be skurd


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

I might go depends on if dr clears me to start walking again if I do I'll have atleast 4-5 ppl with me prob more.. I find out the 10th if I can walk or gotta stay off my foot for another month

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

We might have a group headed up from st lucie.


----------



## Darkneck (Aug 2, 2013)

We have a group coming from canaveral groves


----------



## xmr650 (Jul 17, 2013)

We got 2 for sure from tvill and 2 possible from the groves


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes sir!


----------



## Addicted2Nitro (Oct 19, 2011)

We have a small group heading that way on Friday


----------



## xmr650 (Jul 17, 2013)

We will be out around 1-2


----------



## Addicted2Nitro (Oct 19, 2011)

Maybe I can catch this ride, I still haven't met up with the group yet while I was there.


----------



## xmr650 (Jul 17, 2013)

Look for a blue f250 on 40" military's with a white trailer and some can ams parked out front Lol


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I'll be there Friday evening. Should be good time.


----------

